# Kostenlose Entwicklungsumgebungen



## Lazarus™ (18 April 2006)

Es gibt ja für begrenzte Zeit ein paar Express-Entwicklungsumgebungen kostenlos vom Microsoft:

Hier gibt es Images (Deutsch):

Visual Web Developer 2005 Express Edition:
http://download.microsoft.com...dc5-9a3e-c55a22bbb3be/vwd.iso

Visual Basic 2005 Express Edition:
http://download.microsoft.com...4b00-aa1a-40c90760d0af/vb.iso

Visual C# 2005 Express Edition:
http://download.microsoft.com...d80-9bd8-3b8b3f000808/vcs.iso

Visual C++ 2005 Express Edition:
http://download.microsoft.com...40c9-b2c0-a06a1cf923bb/vc.iso


Was mich interessiert, was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen C# und C++ ?
Und funzt LibnoDave z.B. auch mit C++ 2005 Express ????
Weil wen ja, dann könnte ich endlich weg von Delphi und endlich C lernen, da ich denke Delphi hat keine (gute) Zukunft...


----------



## seeba (18 April 2006)

Lern lieber mit dem .NET Framework und seinen Sprachen umzugehen. Zumindest meine Meinung. 

Hier muss ich auch noch #Develop erwähnen, was ich für wesentlich besser halt als diese komischen Express-Editionen: http://www.sharpdevelop.com/
Beruflich muss ein Visual Studio 2005 Professional ran.


----------



## Maxl (18 April 2006)

Lazarus™ schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich interessiert, was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen C# und C++ ?


 
C++ ist C++, C# (sprich "see sharp") ist eine von MS entwickelte neue Sprache, welche aus Java (ca. 80%), C++ und VB (á ca. 10%) ausgeht.

Details nachzulesen z.B. unter http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/.NET


mfg
Maxl


----------



## HeizDuese (18 April 2006)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Hier muss ich auch noch #Develop erwähnen, was ich für wesentlich besser halt als diese komischen Express-Editionen: http://www.sharpdevelop.com/
> Beruflich muss ein Visual Studio 2005 Professional ran.


Ein sehr interessantes Tool, auf den ersten Blick schaut das richtig gut aus.

Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen den Express- und Professional / Enterprise - Versionen beim MS-VS?


----------



## seeba (18 April 2006)

HeizDuese schrieb:
			
		

> Ein sehr interessantes Tool, auf den ersten Blick schaut das richtig gut aus.
> 
> Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen den Express- und Professional / Enterprise - Versionen beim MS-VS?



http://msdn.microsoft.com/vstudio/products/compare/default.aspx


----------



## Andreas Eisenmann (18 April 2006)

Hallo

  Die Express-Entwicklungsumgebungen sind nicht zeitlich begrenzt und reichen zum testen und spielen erst mal aus wenn du es professionell nutzten willst dann solltest du dir Visual Studio zulegen.

  Ich würde dir C# empfehlen die Sprache hat Zukunft.
  Vor allem ist sie Standardisiert (ECMA-334 _C#) was dir Entwicklungssicherheit gibt._
  C++ hat auf jeden fall seine Daseinsberechtigung nur ob es für dich sinn macht kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Lazarus™ (18 April 2006)

Eigentlich wollte ich gerne mal was mit DirectX machen.... Und das geht mit C# wohl wieder nicht oder ???
Visual Studio ist ja bestimmt recht teuer....  Und nur (vorerst) mal zum reinschnuppern...  Na mal sehen.


----------



## seeba (18 April 2006)

Lazarus™ schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich wollte ich gerne mal was mit DirectX machen.... Und das geht mit C# wohl wieder nicht oder ???
> Visual Studio ist ja bestimmt recht teuer....  Und nur (vorerst) mal zum reinschnuppern...  Na mal sehen.


Klar geht das!


----------



## Lazarus™ (18 April 2006)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Klar geht das!


 
Na ich werde mich nu erst mal in diese Thematik einlesen und dann weiss ich, wovon ich überhaupt schnacke  
Wenn ich nur wüsste, was das beste für mich ist  ,weil mein erster Gedanke ist eben DirectX frikelei.


----------



## Zottel (18 April 2006)

Lazarus™ schrieb:
			
		

> Und funzt LibnoDave z.B. auch mit C++ 2005 Express ????


Warum nicht? Aber was genau ist deine Frage? Ich habe schon öfter Anfragen bekommen, weil Leute die .dll nicht kompilieren konnten. Dazu:
- das muß man gar nicht.
- wegen des offenen Quellcodes kann man das aber machen
- die beigefügten makefiles machen das mit MSVC problemlos. Natürlich muß man die Pfade an die eigene Verzeichnisstruktur anpassen...
- wenn es in einer IDE klappen soll, müßt ihr selbst zusehen, wie ihr Compiler und Linker das mitteilt, was zusätzlich in den Kommandozeilen der Makefiles steht.
- Libnodave ist in C, nicht in C++ geschrieben. 

Für Anwendungen sollte das alles völlig unerheblich sein. Allerdings haben auch schon Leute Teile aus nodave.h oder nodavesimple.h in ihre (C++ -) Anwendungen zu kopieren versucht. Das geht nicht, weil der Compiler dann andere Namen erzeugt und andere Regeln der Parameterübergabe verwendet.


----------



## afk (19 April 2006)

Lazarus™ schrieb:
			
		

> Weil wen ja, dann könnte ich endlich weg von Delphi und endlich C lernen, da ich denke Delphi hat keine (gute) Zukunft...


Warum ? Wegen dem geplanten Verkauf der IDE-Sparte ?

Da würde ich erst mal abwarten, bis sich ein Käufer gefunden hat, bevor ich hektisch werde. Und wenn sich ein Käufer findet, dann wird der alles daran setzen, daß Delphi weiterhin eine IDE bleibt, die sich gut verkauft, sonst würde er seine Investition ja in den Sand setzen.

Außerdem bist Du mit dem aktuellen Delphi 2006 nicht mehr an Pascal gebunden, die IDE beherrscht auch C# und C++, und beide Compiler sind im Lieferumfang enthalten, C# oder C++ kannst Du also auch mit Delphi lernen, und dabei ggf. die gleichen Komponenten verwenden. Wenn Du bisher unter Delphi in Pascal programmiert hast, dann würde ich Dir allerdings eher zu C# raten, da die Programmstruktur von C# mehr Ähnlichkeiten mit ObjectPascal aufweist als die von C++.

Vorteil der VisualStudio Express Edititionen ist allerdings tatsächlich, das sie zur Zeit noch kostenlos zu haben sind, ab Herbst sollen sie dann ca. 50 € kosten. Die (kostenlose) private Edition von Delphi 2006 gibt es noch nicht, und wahrscheinlich werden bei der wohl auch wieder die Komponenten für Datenbankzugriffe fehlen.

Sowohl #Develop als auch Lazarus sind für den privaten Gebrauch zumindest beachtenswerte Alternativen, für den professionellen Einsatz ist meiner Meinung nach #Develop aber (noch) nur eingeschränkt und Lazarus (noch) gar nicht zu gebrauchen.



			
				seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Lern lieber mit dem .NET Framework und seinen Sprachen umzugehen. Zumindest meine Meinung.


Abgesehen von Lazarus stellt .Net für keine der IDEs ein Hindernis dar, Delphi beherrscht das seit Version 8 (2006 ist Version 10), #Develop ist meines Wissens nur für .Net (oder Mono) geeignet und VS Express unterstützt es sowieso.

Ich habe alle aufgezählten IDEs schon mehr oder weniger lange verwendet, und die Delphi IDE überzeugt mich nach wie vor am meisten.


Gruß Axel


----------



## HeizDuese (19 April 2006)

afk schrieb:
			
		

> Vorteil der VisualStudio Express Edititionen ist allerdings tatsächlich, das sie zur Zeit noch kostenlos zu haben sind, ab Herbst sollen sie dann ca. 50 € kosten. Die (kostenlose) private Edition von Delphi 2006 gibt es noch nicht....


Das waren noch Zeiten, früher. Da habe ich für die Vollversion von Delphi 198 DM !! gelatzt und da waren eine ganze Menge Handbücher dabei. Sowas gibt's einfach nicht mehr. Für private Anwender und Interessenten solcher Tools ist es fast nicht mehr möglich Programmiertools kostengünstig zu erwerben und die Handbücher in Papierform sind auch Vergangenheit. Auch wenn ich das C# von MS geschenkt bekomme, was ich bei MS-Press an Büchern bezahlt habe... auch nicht schlecht! Aber wir haben ja gelesen, es gibt Alternativen


----------



## afk (19 April 2006)

HeizDuese schrieb:
			
		

> Das waren noch Zeiten, früher. Da habe ich für die Vollversion von Delphi 198 DM !! gelatzt und da waren eine ganze Menge Handbücher dabei. Sowas gibt's einfach nicht mehr.


Delphi 1 Standard, anno 1994/95, stimmts ?  
Habe ich mir damals auch privat gekauft, für gut befunden und kurze Zeit später dann bei meinem damaligen Arbeitgeber eingeführt. Eigentlich ist das noch gar nicht wirklich soo lange her, aber EDV-technisch ist es halt doch eine Ewigkeit.



			
				HeizDuese schrieb:
			
		

> Für private Anwender und Interessenten solcher Tools ist es fast nicht mehr möglich Programmiertools kostengünstig zu erwerben und die Handbücher in Papierform sind auch Vergangenheit. Auch wenn ich das C# von MS geschenkt bekomme, was ich bei MS-Press an Büchern bezahlt habe... auch nicht schlecht! Aber wir haben ja gelesen, es gibt Alternativen


Ich finde, daß man als privater Anwender dank SourceForge und Co. heutzutage besser und kostengünstiger an Programmiertools kommt, als früher.

Das mit den Handbüchern gilt leider nicht nur für den privaten Anwender und auch nicht nur für M$, beim aktuellen Delphi 2006 Architekt sind zwar haufenweise CDs und DVDs, aber nicht mal der Ansatz eines gedruckten Handbuchs dabei. Und das bei einem Preis von knapp 2500 € für das Upgrade und jenseits von 3000 € für die Vollversion.  

Die richtig guten Bücher mußte man aber schon immer extra kaufen, auch schon "in den guten alten Zeiten". Ich finde allerdings, daß es immer weniger wirklich gute Bücher gibt ...  


Gruß Axel


----------



## arcis (20 April 2006)

*+*

http://directory.fsf.org/devel/


----------

